# Classical suggestions for me?



## uhhhhmmmm4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi. yall! I'm new here and I have a question that Ive been wondering and Id ask those who know more than I! I'm looking a few suggestions, composers or pieces that sound... dark? but not sad. I'm not really sure how to describe it so here are a few songs to give you all an idea.










I love this album, and in interviews, the guitarist Michael Romeo says he listened to a ton of "early" classical music(so, like Baroque?). Anyway, obviously I won't find something exactly like this but I was wondering if you all maybe had some kind of idea as to what may have influenced him while writing this stuff! I love the atmosphere of this album.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Doesn't sound like anything I'd call classical. Romeo may say he's listened to a lot of Baroque or Renaissance music, but I can't tell what he may have gained from it, so I have no idea what music from those periods you might enjoy.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

He may have listened to it, but it doesn't sound as though he was influenced at all.


----------



## uhhhhmmmm4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Well for instance in the title track he played what is obviously CPE's Solfeggietto... he just finishes with a difderent type of period.. Awakenings has Chopins Prelude 24 in d minor, Divine Wings uses Bachs Kyrie Elieson in mass in B minor and Holst's Mars from The Planets, etc.. they can be found throughout the catalogue. Those ones i could spot. That just made me curious about these two in particular because they seemed so...different.

Haha Thanks though!


----------



## santoslhelpa (Nov 14, 2009)

*vivaldi*

im not overly into classic s but i LOVE vivaldi


----------

